

Ask YC: Which hosting company do you prefer? - OpenWebU

I've been using Godaddy, and their performance is slow.  Even their home page takes 3 minutes to appear when Google is at 2 seconds.<p>(By watching his video blogs, it appears that the CEO has been putting more effort in figuring out whether the new Godaddy girl should be Eliot Spitzer's former hooker or Danica Patrick.)<p>Does anyone have other apps hosting companies to recommend for bootstrappers?
======
gexla
I'm not sure what problems you are having with Godaddy. You did not mention
which hosting plan you have with them. There is probably a good reason for the
poor performance and you should understand those reasons before assuming that
another provider will fix your problems.

Generally you should probably avoid most shared hosting for business
applications because you are at the mercy of bad neighbors.

You are also probably better off using your hosting budget to go for a similar
priced VPS rather than a low end dedicated server (assuming lower end of
budget scale.) In other words, $80 per month will get you a horrible dedicated
server or a pretty good VPS.

BTW, I also use Slicehost.

------
rantfoil
Slicehost is great when you're starting small. The way the hosting plans work
out -- you never get an oversold server. Seems more expensive than cheapie VPS
providers, but will prove to be worth it over time.

~~~
rms
Yeah, I run Slicehost, though people also like Linode which is slightly
cheaper than Slicehost.

I don't think anyone here recommends shared hosting.

~~~
OpenWebU
Much appreciated - I've done google searches, and it is a bit difficult for me
to tell whether the website is sponsored by a hosting company or not.

------
davidw
Do a google search of this site... it gets covered very regularly.

~~~
OpenWebU
I didn't think of that. I went to feature requests and saw lots of requests
for search, so assumed there wasn't an easy way to search. But, I'll give it a
whirl. Thanks.

~~~
rms
also <http://searchyc.com>

------
agentbleu
linode

